# Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel



## angler84581 (8. November 2007)

Hallo#h,

Ich wollte mich mal im plümpern versuchen, da die Preise für nen Wurm ja extrem#d sind. Deshalb ist meine frage, wo man in Kiel und Umgebung (richtung Eckernförder Bucht) gut Watti´s und Ringler plümpern kann#c und es auch erlaubt ist. Was sind die besten Bedingungen für eine gute Ausbeute?Wathose und Plümper+Eimer mit Plexiglasboden sind vorhanden:q.
Ich danke euch im vorraus......

Lg. Benny


----------



## Louis (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

Versuchs mal am Falckensteiner Ufer.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## prophet12 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

Falckensteiner Strand wirst du nicht viel Wattis finden versuche es mehr nördlich dort sind die CHancen besser.
Ringler würd ich natürlich am Falckensteiner suchen
Erlaubt ist es natürlich, jedoch nur für den privaten Gebrauch.


----------



## angler84581 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

hi,

Danke für die Antworten. Sie sind natürlich nur für den eigen Gebrauch. Wo meinst Du mehr Nördlich @prophet?? Habt ihr noch Tipp´s bei welchen Bedingungen die Chancen auf eine Ausbeute am grössten ist?

LG. Benny


----------



## Derreimerle (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Falckensteiner Strand wirst du nicht viel Wattis finden versuche es mehr nördlich dort sind die CHancen besser.
> Ringler würd ich natürlich am Falckensteiner suchen
> Erlaubt ist es natürlich, jedoch nur für den privaten Gebrauch.


Höhe Leuchturm auf der Sandbank ist es immer ganz gut... ansonsten in Schilksee da gibts auch nen paar mehr


----------



## Bier (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

wie läuft das eigendlich mti diesem "plümpern"? klingt als ob man dazu son teil fürs klo benutzt, wen nder ausguss verstopft is. *G* ... 

... muss ich auch mal ausprobierne.


----------



## angler84581 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

hallo

Meeresangler hat das sehr gut beschrieben. guckst du hier:
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/wattwurmwerbung/pluempern.htm

LG.Benny


----------



## angler84581 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

@Derreimerle #h


Meinst du da in schilksee, wo die stein buhnen im wasser sind?
Läuft das nicht unter Badestrand? Und ist das plümpern an Badestränden nicht verboten?

LG. Benny


----------



## degl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*



angler84581 schrieb:


> @Derreimerle #h
> 
> 
> Meinst du da in schilksee, wo die stein buhnen im wasser sind?
> ...


 
Nur wer badet jetzt?

Denke im Hochsommer sieht das dann ganz anders aus

gruß degl


----------



## angler84581 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*

|wavey:hallo|wavey:,

Das stimmt wohl, aber hätte ja angehen können, dass es das ganze Jahr unter Badestrand läuft. Dann werde ich da das nächste mal mein Glück:m versuchen. Ist in schilksee ja auch nicht schlecht. Schön geschützt durch die ,,Wellenbrecher" und nicht ganz so tief. Würmer scheinen da auch nicht schlecht zu sein, da ich im Sommer dort sehr viele Wurmhaufen gesehen habe. Ich dachte nur man dürfte da nicht plümpern. Aber man lernt|kopfkrat ja gerne dazu. Vielen Dank Euch allen. 

LG: BENNY#h


----------



## Derreimerle (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wo am besten WATTWÜRMER plümpern in und um Kiel*



degl schrieb:


> Nur wer badet jetzt?
> 
> Denke im Hochsommer sieht das dann ganz anders aus
> 
> gruß degl


Richtig,bis Mai ist es jetzt wiedre erlaubt laut meiner information


----------

